# Ok found some pen kits in my shop during clean out



## greenleecustomcalls (May 18, 2017)

Here is some pen kits I found in the shop, so though I would make some up. They are slimlines, executives, and a bolt action. Woods are Mesquite, Texas Mountain Laurel, Burned Texas Ash, Eastern Red Cedar, Walnut, Stabilized Hackberry. Live oak Root Burl, and Axis antler. Also made a Froe handed from ash, but nothing fancy just for working. And a bird house from some Large Bamboo and scrap old dunnage wood

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 18, 2017)

Nice assortment!
Where's the birdhouse pic? Did you froe it away? Lol lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2017)

I really like the stag kit with Mesquite! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 19, 2017)

Very nice array of pens! My fav is the next to the last one! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 19, 2017)

Marc, have not taken any pics of the bird house yet. Wish the bamboo was larger diameter, but its about 4 inches round.
Tony thanks, the mesquite blank turned out looking nice. Sometimes mesquite just doesn't have a lot of figure. Need to turn me a froe hammer and thinking about using mesquite, mesquite should hold up to the pounding for a little while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 19, 2017)

Thanks Chuck think that is the bolt action stag in Mesquite


----------



## Ray D (May 19, 2017)

Nice looking pens Jim. Love that mesquite one as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Marc, have not taken any pics of the bird house yet. Wish the bamboo was larger diameter, but its about 4 inches round.
> Tony thanks, the mesquite blank turned out looking nice. Sometimes mesquite just doesn't have a lot of figure. Need to turn me a froe hammer and thinking about using mesquite, mesquite should hold up to the pounding for a little while.



Jim, I've got some Osage that is hard as all get out if you want some for that hammer. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 19, 2017)

Tony thanks but I would hate to use Osage for a froe hammer, I am just going to cut a mesquite limb and turn a handle in it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 19, 2017)

Ok here is the birdhouse and froe handle, since you all like pictures lol. Birdhouse needs to be refinished but its a outside birdhouse so might just leave it the way it is. Froe handle is ash and it has curl didn't notice it either till the pics lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 19, 2017)

Nice! I love that handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 20, 2017)

Marc it turned out to be a nicely figured piece of ash, but should make a good working handle


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2017)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

